# Red Queen



## Drone_pilot (Dec 5, 2006)

Click image for larger view.

The genesis of Red Queen is rather convoluted. It started  with the Mauser MG 213C revolver cannon, which had reached prototype stage at  the end of World War 2. In order to achieve a higher rate of fire, this broke  down the loading cycle (the main constraint on RoF) into stages by providing a  revolving cylinder with several chambers, into which the ammunition was  chambered and from which  the fired case was subsequently extracted. 

Read More


----------

